# Gloss-It 2011 Porsche Cayenne Turbo Full Detail



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey car enthusiasts, today we are discussing what we go over on a Complete Full Detail from our shop this will be a step by step guide. This is one of our most comprehensive packages, we clean and condition every nook/cranny on both the outside and inside. Usually this procedure takes 2 guys about 4 hours depending on vehicle and condition. 
First thing first we clean the wheels using our Signature Wheel Gel and APC chemicals. We then let that sit to break down all the brake dust and road grime, while we wash the vehicle using our Gloss Shampoo and Wash Wedge. At this time we also use our Mild Clay Bar to remove any sediment and return the clear coat to a nice smooth appearance. After completing the clay bar we rinse off the entire vehicle including the wheel wells, and wheels then towel dry using our Ultimate Drying Towels.





We then inspect the vehicle outside in the sunlight for visible scratches/marring that needs the most attention. This vehicle wasn't bad at all so we were able to get by doing a finish polish. First we like to prep the vehicle masking off all the trim/rubber seals so that way later it's not that hard to remove any excess polish that might have got on them. We polished the vehicle using our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher and Evo 2000 polish along with Yellow Finish Foam Pad.





After the exterior is polished and wiped off we start working on the interior. First thing is blow out and vacuum the entire interior/carpet. We steam and shampoo the carpet if it needs it but this vehicle didn't. We move on to using our Vinyl/Leather Cleaner and Conditioner along with Gloss-It Teardrop Sponge to clean the majority of all the panels/seats. We then work all the crevices with our Detail Brush Kit. We finalize the interior by wiping any excess product and apply our Gloss Enhancing Detail Spray on any trim that didn't receive any of our cleaner/conditioner along with cleaning the interior windows. We also go over all the rubber trim at this time with our T.R.V.






We clean the door jambs and trunk/hood jamb wiping any leftover sediments. We then final wipe the exterior with q-tips to make sure no product residue is left and go over the vehicle with our Gloss Enhancer Detail spray and Edgeless Microfiber Towels. We then go over the windows a final time and do a final walk in the sun. It's cloudy and windy today so this one is staying in our shop until the owner comes to pick it up. This vehicle cleaned up nice and is now protected for up to 4-5 months but probably longer since this isn't his daily driver! The gloss retention is a lot better and the shine is great for not having an actual sealant coating on it. Enjoy the after shots of this beauty and amazing car!

We are doing a sale on our website for the next 5 orders of our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher. You will receive a free Gloss-It Detail Bag in your order after you check out!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice finish did the Porsche have some paint protection film on the bonnet ?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes it already had protection from dealership. That is one of the reasons on the prep stage we tape the edges, so that way product won't be troublesome in those spots!


----------

